# Bovril



## bereka (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi.Are you allowed to take BOVRIL to Australia??
Got fined last year for taking honey to NZ dont want to start off on
wrong foot again!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

As long as you declare it I don't see why not. We bought over bottles of HP sauce, prawn cocktail crisps, proper cadbury's choccie and boxes of gravy powder.

Dolly


----------

